# Moving to Takhli



## LarryD (Jun 1, 2011)

I will be moving to Takhli at the end of this year and am looking for all the info and advice (short of don't move there) I can find. I currently live in Taiwan and plan to make a house-hunting trip in mid September. Are there any expats in the Takhli area that would be willing to point me in the right direction?

Larry


----------



## Barnicalebob (Jul 13, 2015)

Well I know this reply is like four years late but here goes. As far as I know there aren't any expats living in Tahkli but being I don't live there I could be wrong. I did live there for a year but that was from May 1967 to May 1968. I understand there have been a few changes since then. At any rate I'm going there for a look see and plan on spending the night on 13 Aug. 2015. If anyone living there or near there reads this please let me know as I would like some information.


----------

